# se garante



## MadameZaza

Hola, como podría traducir "se garante" en ese contexto:

Muito mal comparando – e digo mal porque a comparação arrisca reavivar velhos e grotescos estereótipos –, pode-se dizer que ser índio é como aquilo que Lacan dizia sobre o ser louco: não o é quem quer. Nem quem simplesmente o diz. *Pois só é índio quem se garante*.

*****
Mal comparando –y digo mal porque la comparación arriesga reavivar estereotipos viejos y grotescos-, se puede decir que ser indio es como aquello que Lacan decía sobre ser loco: no es quien lo quiere, ni quien simplemente lo dice. Pues solo es indio quien *se lo garante*. (???)


----------



## gato radioso

Quem se afirma como tal?


----------



## patriota

gato radioso said:


> Quem se afirma como tal?


Não, o texto diz que, para ser índio, não basta querer nem afirmar ser. Nesse uso, "garantir(-se)" significa ter convicção, agir sem medo e aguentar a responsabilidade.

Ou seja, a ideia é que índio é quem realmente vive ou sabe viver como indígena (em contato com a natureza, com as tradições etc.), com a ressalva de que isso não significa, necessariamente, comportar-se como nos "velhos e grotescos estereótipos", que dizem que índios são selvagens ou muito ingênuos, andam sempre nus etc.


----------



## gato radioso

patriota said:


> Não, o texto diz que, para ser índio, não basta querer nem afirmar ser. Nesse uso, "garantir(-se)" significa ter convicção, agir sem medo e aguentar a responsabilidade.
> 
> Ou seja, a ideia é que índio é quem realmente vive ou sabe viver como indígena (em contato com a natureza, com as tradições etc.), com a ressalva de que isso não significa, necessariamente, comportar-se como nos "velhos e grotescos estereótipos", que dizem que índios são selvagens ou muito ingênuos, andam sempre nus etc.




Ah, agora é que o vejo:
Seria o que nós chamamos por cá "ejercer de", que usamos para exprimir a ideia de quem leva a efeito no seu comportamento ou personalidade uma circunstância ou característica. Exemplo:_ No es romano el que nacio en Roma, sino el que ejerce de (romano). _


----------



## patriota

A sua sugestão me parece muito boa para o contexto da pergunta.

E o que poderiam dizer nestes casos?

"Precisa chamar o seu irmão para te defender? Não se garante sozinho?" (numa briga)

_Em alta no São Paulo, Liziero se garante: 'Sei o peso de jogar no time principal' _(link_)_


----------



## gato radioso

Ai, nestes exemplos eu acho que seria diferente.
Eu diría:
_"¿Necesitas llamar a tu hermano para que te defienda? ¿No te sabes defender sólo?"
"De alta en el São Paylo, Liziero se postula (o incluso se reivindica): Sé lo que implica/supone jugar...."
_
No entanto, no caso do índio, sería algo como: "_No basta decir que eres indio. Sólo es indio quien ejerce de ello_", o se quiseres um registro muito coloquial poderia ser "ir de": _"Sólo es indio el que va de indio"._
Se quiseres pôr uma nuance de engano ou falsidade, isto é, que essa pessoa age asim mas de forma insincera também pode ser "dárselas de". Ex: "_Ella se las da de persona elegante hablando con ese acento tan supercorrecto, pero yo la conozco bien y es una chica totalmente vulgar"_


----------



## patriota

Exemplos muito úteis. 

No caso de "_ella se las da de persona elegante"_, podemos dizer que "_ela finge ser / se passa por uma pessoa elegante_" ou, na gíria brasileira atual, "_paga de elegante_".


----------



## madamezazá8

Obrigada!!  O texto é muito coloquial, e o autor usa muita ironia e jogo de palavras.  "El que va de indio" é uma boa opção.  Mas como soa assim?

No creo en ello. Mal comparando –y digo mal porque la comparación arriesga reavivar estereotipos viejos y grotescos-, se puede decir que ser indio es como aquello que Lacan decía sobre ser loco: no lo es quien quiere.  Tampoco quien simplemente lo dice. Pues solo es indio quien se garantiza.

Insisto no "garantiza" porque ele volta a isso logo adiante, diversas vezes.  E usa o "garante" e "garantia", como por exemplo:

Pues sí: los antropólogos quieren, justamente, _garantizar_ esa identidad indígena. Solo que no la garantizan; solo el indio es quien la asegura. El papel de los antropólogos...

e

No es cualquiera; y no basta creer o decir; solo se es indio, como yo dije, quien se garantiza. (Por otro lado, sí son parientes de los indios aquellos que los indígenas consideren que son sus parientes y punto final, pues solo los indios pueden garantizar eso).

e

Si aquella comunidad es, de hecho, una invención “del mal” (porque puede ser una invención “del bien”), entonces paciencia, veamos lo que haremos con eso; veamos, sobre todo, si ellos se garantizan.


----------



## gato radioso

Acho que, se calhar, a extensão no uso do termo pode variar em ambas línguas:



madamezazá8 said:


> Pues sí: los antropólogos quieren, justamente, _garantizar_ esa identidad indígena. Solo que no la garantizan; solo el indio es quien la asegura. El papel de los antropólogos...
> 
> _*Aquí "garantizar" em espanhol é como "segurar", dar certeza para que uma coisa não esteja em risco.*_
> 
> 
> No es cualquiera; y no basta creer o decir; solo se es indio, como yo dije, quien se garantiza. (Por otro lado, sí son parientes de los indios aquellos que los indígenas consideren que son sus parientes y punto final, pues solo los indios pueden garantizar eso).
> 
> _*Aquí, provávelmente, diríamos "ejerce". Isto é  "sólo es indio quien ejerce de ello", porém não sei se nosso termo castelhano é exactamente igual no significado ao português, embora seja o mais próximo. Na giría dos jovens -e agora não só deles- se podía dizer também "ir de + sustantivo". Isto é: "sólo es indio el que va de indio" assim como "él va de rico, pero es sólo apariencia". Como esta forma é demasiado coloquial e sobre tudo tem um uso oral, eu não utilizaría neste contexto, embora os nativos digam-na cem vezes cada día.*_
> 
> Si aquella comunidad es, de hecho, una invención “del mal” (porque puede ser una invención “del bien”), entonces paciencia, veamos lo que haremos con eso; veamos, sobre todo, si ellos se garantizan.
> 
> *Aquí estou bastante perdido. Acho que o termo espanhol mais próximo poderia ser "consolidan": "veamos, sobre todo, si ellos se consolidan" mas não fico completamente satisfeito. De facto, em espanhol "garantizar" não faz muito sentido aqui, precisaríamos de mais contexto para perceber bem.  Talvez aquí não haja uma correspondência entre ambas línguas.*


----------



## Carfer

> *Aquí "garantizar" em espanhol é como "segurar", dar certeza para que uma coisa não esteja em risco.*



Então, em português, nesse caso, pode ser '_garantir'_ ou _'assegurar'._


----------



## madamezazá8

Carfer, tá meio confuso, mas a tradução é do portugués para o espanhol - olha o primeiro thread.


----------



## Carfer

madamezazá8 said:


> Carfer, tá meio confuso, mas a tradução é do portugués para o espanhol - olha o primeiro thread.



Ah! sim, as minhas desculpas. Tinha lido o primeiro post há dias, fiquei intimidado com o Lacan  e dei o fora, mas julguei, pelos vistos mal, que ainda me lembrava do que tratava. Mas, sendo assim e com consciência de que isto é seara para outra foice que não a minha, parece-me, à primeira vista e tendo em conta a definição do patriota ('_ter convicção, agir sem medo e aguentar a responsabilidade'_), que _'garantir_' é então bastante mais forte e afirmativo do que '_ejercer de_' ou '_ir de', _que, se não me engano, pode implicar o seu quê de fingimento, de se fazer passar pelo que se não é. Antes de o gato radioso sugerir '_garantizar_' (porque não? '_Garantir_' também pode ter em português essa mesma acepção de '_assegurar_', embora para garantir algo não seja indispensável a convicção de que fala o patriota e o que se garante ou como se garante podem não ter nada de pessoal) tinha-me ocorrido '_hacer(se) valer'. _Tem algum jeito?


----------



## gato radioso

Acho que aquí a questão é que temos o mesmo verbo em ambas línguas, mas nem seu ámbito de aplicação nem seu significado são totalmente coincidentes em vários contextos. Nestes casos eu creio que o melhor é procurar traduzir a ideia original com fidelidade, coisa que quase sempre é possível, não sendo problema se precisares de alguma paráfrasis ou otro termo para ficar natural nessa língua.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Acho que aquí a questão é que temos o mesmo verbo em ambas línguas, mas nem seu ámbito de aplicação nem seu significado são totalmente coincidentes em vários contextos.



Neste particular, a coincidência não é sequer total com o português europeu. Nós também não temos essa acepção de '_garantir_'.


----------



## patriota

Se quiserem ver outros exemplos (sempre bastante informais): "eu me garanto" - Pesquisa Google

Uma expressão parecida, e que acredito que também tenham em Portugal, é "dar conta do recado". Com uma linguagem mais formal, poderíamos editar o texto da @madamezazá8 com "_só é índio quem é capaz [de sê-lo]_".


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Uma expressão parecida, e que acredito que também tenham em Portugal, é "dar conta do recado".



Sim, essa temos, efectivamente.


----------

